# Anybody recommend a good accountant in seattle area or use hr block ?



## brandon tishmodee (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi. Can any of you experienced drivers recommend a good accountant for the year's deductions they have used in the seattle /eastside area? Ok to just use h & r block or software? thanks for the advice in advance!
brandon


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

brandon tishmodee said:


> Hi. Can any of you experienced drivers recommend a good accountant for the year's deductions they have used in the seattle /eastside area? Ok to just use h & r block or software? thanks for the advice in advance!
> brandon


 try StarzykCPA , why does it have to be in Seattle? these days you can exchange documents digitally.


----------



## john jerviss (Jan 2, 2016)

brandon tishmodee said:


> Hi. Can any of you experienced drivers recommend a good accountant for the year's deductions they have used in the seattle /eastside area? Ok to just use h & r block or software? thanks for the advice in advance!
> brandon


H & R is the McDonald's of tax prep. Google accountant in your area and you'll find a good one.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Absolutely. I can help you out. Check out my thread here or message me for more info: https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-questions-answers-and-services-for-members-of-up.47522/


----------

